# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  roskasti iscjedak.....help!

## donna

rodila sam prije 6 mj i danas primjetila roskasti iscjedak koji se povecava evo sad imam i uložak.blago roskaste je boje i bas sam se uplašila jer isti takav mi je bio kad sam izgubila bebu...trudna nisam(koliko znam),danas mi je 20 dan ciklusa a ta zadnja M mi je duugo trajala..možda ima utjecaja antibiotik kojeg pijem jer sam bolesna..upala grla,cijelo tijelo me boli...help!

----------


## Jesen u meni

meni se dogodilo da sam baš prokrvarila, onako svježa krv, nije bila menstruacija. prilično sam se uplašila da nije pukla rana od epiziotomije (znam da si ti imala carske i da nije to) pa sam otišla na hitnu. radilo se o granulomu (nakupina tkiva) koji je puknuo. možda je tako nešto. jesi li uspjela otići kod doktorice? a da nisu tvoji bubrezi (bubam gluposti, ali znam da si imala problema s tim)?

----------

